# Computer Based Testing



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 23, 2010)

The NCEES held their annual meeting last week in Denver. One of the motions passed at the meeting was computer based testing. This means that the FE and PE exam will be given like the GRE or LEED exam where you sign up for a time at a local testing center, complete the exam on a computer, and walk out with your results in hand. It is going to take several years to get the infrastructure in place and re-work the exam for this format, but it will do away with all of this wait time nonsense eventually.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 23, 2010)

if i can go back and change an answer it would be ok by me, but if you couldn't, it would be a real bummer and glad i passed already.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 23, 2010)

All of the computer based exams I have taken allowed you to mark questions that you wanted to look over again. I think instant results would trump any drawbacks.


----------



## benbo (Aug 23, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> All of the computer based exams I have taken allowed you to mark questions that you wanted to look over again. I think instant results would trump any drawbacks.


Were these computer adaptive exams (CAT)? For the new GRE (a CAT exam), I don't think you can go back. Because whether or not you get one correct determines whether you go on to a harder questions, or revert to an easier question. You start with medium difficulty questions, and if you don't get the first few right you never get to harder questions. Hence, your score is limited early in the process.

I can't believe they will do the PE exam this way, because in addition to difficulty differences there are subject matter differences - you may be an expert on a certain thing and not so hot on something else.

But they could surely make it computerized.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 23, 2010)

They haven't developed the test yet, so I couldn't begin to answer questions about what it will be like. I imagine that they are going to try hard to build in some sort of algorithm that automatically equates the scores for a given exam, sorta like they do now (you may get a harder test, but it's graded on a steeper curve).

It's a massive change for a group that pretty much universally fears change.


----------



## benbo (Aug 23, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> They haven't developed the test yet, so I couldn't begin to answer questions about what it will be like. I imagine that they are going to try hard to build in some sort of algorithm that automatically equates the scores for a given exam, sorta like they do now (you may get a harder test, but it's graded on a steeper curve).
> It's a massive change for a group that pretty much universally fears change.


They're also going to have to develop a large pool of questions if you can go to Prometric and take the test 365 days a year. Otherwise it would be way too easy to cheat. Unless they are still going to limit the number of offerings every year.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 23, 2010)

benbo said:


> They're also going to have to develop a large pool of questions if you can go to Prometric and take the test 365 days a year. Otherwise it would be way too easy to cheat. Unless they are still going to limit the number of offerings every year.


I think that is the direction they are heading (the large pool of questions for any time test taking) which is why it will take so long to implement.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Aug 27, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> > They're also going to have to develop a large pool of questions if you can go to Prometric and take the test 365 days a year. Otherwise it would be way too easy to cheat. Unless they are still going to limit the number of offerings every year.
> ...


THis is better I think, if you look at the time wasted in waiting right now for the results and waiting for the next session every 6 months if you write the next exam, I do favor this method. Currently NCEES is like in the 70's results too slow.


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 28, 2010)

benbo said:


> Unless they are still going to limit the number of offerings every year.


I think they'd need to limit regardless of the size of the question pool.

This could become VERY complicated to implement.


----------



## Vishal (Aug 28, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> All of the computer based exams I have taken allowed you to mark questions that you wanted to look over again. I think instant results would trump any drawbacks.


GRE does not allow you to re-visit the question you answered. At least, that is how it was when I took it in 2001!

Also, PTOE test is now computer based. It is offered 2-3 times a year. The difference is there is a 30-day window during each testing period so it is convenient. I think that the PE exam will be on similar lines if the NCEES choose to go electronic. Now, as far as the scoring is concerned, the PTOE candidates are still having to wait 4-6 weeks (like the paper based test).


----------



## Tim - formerly @ NCEES (Aug 30, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The NCEES held their annual meeting last week in Denver. One of the motions passed at the meeting was computer based testing. This means that the FE and PE exam will be given like the GRE or LEED exam where you sign up for a time at a local testing center, complete the exam on a computer, and walk out with your results in hand. It is going to take several years to get the infrastructure in place and re-work the exam for this format, but it will do away with all of this wait time nonsense eventually.


I know I don't normally post on here and I won't be answering specific questions; however, I thought it was necessary to point out a few things in regard to the original post. Yes, the Council did vote to move towards CBT as soon as feasible, but only the Fundamentals of Engineering (FE) and the Fundamentals of Surveying (FS) exams at this time. Not the PE or the PS at this point. Details such as how often the exams will be offered and how scores will be reported are yet to be determined.

Keep watching www.ncees.org for announcements as this effort moves forward.

Tim


----------



## EnvEngineer (Aug 30, 2010)

In our industry there are a number of exams which are computer based and contractor licences in CA are also cmputer based. Alot of the concerns about going back to review and change answeres have been addressed, most allow you to post answeres and tag the question to return. It is nice that on these you get instant results and are allowed to retake the exam after a short period rather than 6 months. You can also schedule a time that is convient. Alot of plusses but alot of issues to work out.

All groups including NCEEs need to look to the future, I dont see 3000+ people sitting at old tables and chairs in Pomona in the year 2100.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Sep 15, 2010)

From my wife's CPA exams I know it still takes months to get the results despite computer. they still do their curving and comparing...

From GRE I remember you could not go back and change answers. GRE also is adaptive.

Instant results and more test dates would be nice.


----------

